# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A mund te perdoret kremi gjate shtatzanise?

## ela11

kur duhet te lyhet me krem barku

----------


## TiaraT

Ela mos u mundo kot. E gjitha varet nga tipi i lekures, nese do te cahet nuk te ndihmon asgje, nese e ke elastik je me fat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Ashtu mendoj dhe une si Tiara. Megjithate kam degjuar qe "Bio Oil" eshte shume i mire si gjate dhe pas shtatezanise.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

un perdora ndonjehere kremin, ama fakti qe nuk me dolen stretch marks ne bark sbesoj se ishte nga kremi qe vija njehere ne muaj lol, thjesht eshte genetics

----------


## bebi im

qe te jesh brenda perdore kremin se vetem mire te ben...
une tani jam ne muajin e 4 te 7zanise edhe e kam filluar kremin qe para 2 muajsh... e perdor 2 here ne dite...
do filloj te perdor tani kete vajin e bajames se ma kane lavderu me shume...
cfare ke ne dore me e bo, beje...

----------

